# Casa en Playa El Misterio - Juvenal Baracco



## elneto182 (Sep 3, 2008)

LEGQ miembro activo de "CEAL"
*"Congregacion de Estudiantes de Arquitectura en Latinoamerica"*​


----------



## h1n1 (Jun 29, 2009)

*web site*

esta pagina esta buena, aunque casi todo es fotografia pero tambien maquetas y demas: 


www.bransz.com


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Peldaños*

¡Cuántos peldaños tiene la escalera!:eek2:


----------

